# japshow 2011



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

hello people just wondering how many of you are going to japshow on sunday 19th of june at santa pod.
I'll be with the supras owners club so feel free to say hello if you find me lol :wave:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Will be there with the GTROC so will keep an eye out


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Errrm I may go along yet, did FCS last week for my first show, and I feel like doing a few more shows now lol


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

we will be there :wave:


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

Serious Performance said:


> Will be there with the GTROC so will keep an eye out
> 
> nice motor mate, my fav is the R33 part from the R35/GTR, I think the guy I imported my supra from is going to be there, if so his r35 GTR is one to look out for, its white but has over 1000bhp lol :devil:


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

i was there, saw both your cars  anybody see mine? was'nt on top form to be honest due to the weather the days before but ONR was my friend.


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

wasn't a bad day the weather held up, but my car was very dirty as I forgot to take any cleaning bits


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

I went all weekend and the rain on saturday was nowhere near as bad as it could have been


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I saw your Colt but didn't see Lee's Supra. Was supposed to be on the GTROC stand but was so busy I decided to go in the show car paddock and the Show & Shine... Why not eh when you see a few of the sheds in there lol.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine was no where near good enough for show n shine, because i camped the interior was filthier than a virgins search history


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh I dunno... The rusty Galant was a sight to behold!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

How did i never see that? I did see a guy cleaning the fast eddys estate with a brush though!!


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

Colt Man said:


> Mine was no where near good enough for show n shine, because i camped the interior was filthier than a virgins search history


same here mate I picked up the car from having some work done on it on the friday which rained all the way back then was to busy sat to clean it, so I think I might order some onr to take with me to shows.


----------



## lee b (Mar 27, 2011)

Serious Performance said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw your Colt but didn't see Lee's Supra. Was supposed to be on the GTROC stand but was so busy I decided to go in the show car paddock and the Show & Shine... Why not eh when you see a few of the sheds in there lol.


found ya?


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like him in the background, looked great on the day mate, remember saying to my mate "those wheels are different but nice"


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

lee b said:


> found ya?


Yep, the purple one ... guilty .


----------

